# new install



## jfarnsworth (May 31, 2006)

Today I installed a dvd-rom in my computer. I thought I had everything hooked up as far as the directions went. For some reason it won't play a dvd or rotate internally. I put the dvd disc in to install and it won't turn. It opens and closes, lights come on but it just doesn't seem to work. The computer doesn't recognize that I put in new hardware either. 
Any ideas??


----------



## dubljay (May 31, 2006)

First check the power cable  *ducks*  I know its silly but make sure it's on all the way I cant count the number of times I've done that.

Second, check the IDE (big ribbon) cable.  Make sure the colored (usually pink or red) strip is on the side closest to the power connector.  

Third, ensure that you have the IDE cable properly oriented on the motherboard.  The colored stripe needs to be on the #1 pin position (should be marked on the board or in the manual)

4th check to see what the jumper pins on the back are supposed to be.  Either in the Primary or slave position depending on how you need it set up.

If that doesnt work I would say you got a bum drive.

oh and check in BIOS to see if the board even recognizes the drive.


feel free to PM me if you need any further clarification.


----------



## Andrew Green (May 31, 2006)

well if it opens it's not the power cable, most likely it's the ide cable.


----------



## OUMoose (May 31, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> well if it opens it's not the power cable, most likely it's the ide cable.


 
..and if you check both ends and they're fine (which if you keep with the tabs on the cable and don't force it, they should be), then it sounds like a bum drive.  You keep the reciept?


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Well, I have a new problem. At least I think I do. Wednesday night we had a thunderstorm, again. Our power went out a couple of times and I didn't touch the computer again until last night. I went to turn it on to check MT and some email and what I seen was that it stayed on the red/white compaq screen. It sat there when it came on and didn't move. Usually it takes about 2 seconds then moves to the desktop. Did I have some type of surge through it's veins to where it's not going to work now? I was tempted to hit the f1 or f10 key. f1 was the boot menu I think. f10 was... can't recall at the moment. 
anyone else have any experience with this? If, so what happened? 
Thanks, 
Jason


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 2, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Today I installed a dvd-rom in my computer. I thought I had everything hooked up as far as the directions went. For some reason it won't play a dvd or rotate internally. I put the dvd disc in to install and it won't turn. It opens and closes, lights come on but it just doesn't seem to work. The computer doesn't recognize that I put in new hardware either.
> Any ideas??


 
May need drivers, what operating system are you running?



			
				jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Well, I have a new problem. At least I think I do. Wednesday night we had a thunderstorm, again. Our power went out a couple of times and I didn't touch the computer again until last night. I went to turn it on to check MT and some email and what I seen was that it stayed on the red/white compaq screen. It sat there when it came on and didn't move. Usually it takes about 2 seconds then moves to the desktop. Did I have some type of surge through it's veins to where it's not going to work now? I was tempted to hit the f1 or f10 key. f1 was the boot menu I think. f10 was... can't recall at the moment.
> anyone else have any experience with this? If, so what happened?
> Thanks,
> Jason


 
Was the PC on during the T-storm? If so I wouldn't worry about the dvd anymore.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2006)

I believe that it was. The storm happened on us so quickly that I didn't get a chance to turn it off.


----------



## Grenadier (Jun 2, 2006)

Does the BIOS recognize the drive?  If so, it could be that your drive is OK, but might need a firmware upgrade that you can flash.


----------



## fireman00 (Jun 2, 2006)

If the drive light comes on and the tray pops out/ in then the power is getting to the drive.  

It wouldn't hurt to make sure that the cables are fully seated, might be possible that the cable is slightly askew and not all connections are tight.

Restart the PC, when you get to the screen where you can access BIOS hit the key (F1 - F10 or whatever) then go through the BIOS settings to see if the PC is recognizing the drive. 

If the PC is recognizing the drive and it still won't spin up when you put in  a DVD or CD then its off to swap it for a brand new one.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 2, 2006)

Alright, partially good news. I talked with a computer repair shop today and told me that possibly the hard drive was fried or a modem or possibly a small spot on the mother board. So usually thinking the worst I decided to try the modem first since it's the easiest. I had an extra modem and hard drive. Anyway, it's back up and running with my extra modem. Now later tonight it's working on the dvd-rom. Thanks for the help guys. I knew I could count on 'ya.


----------



## BlueDragon1981 (Jun 20, 2006)

Wierd....


----------



## Bigshadow (Jun 21, 2006)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Alright, partially good news. I talked with a computer repair shop today and told me that possibly the hard drive was fried or a modem or possibly a small spot on the mother board. So usually thinking the worst I decided to try the modem first since it's the easiest. I had an extra modem and hard drive. Anyway, it's back up and running with my extra modem. Now later tonight it's working on the dvd-rom. Thanks for the help guys. I knew I could count on 'ya.


You should get a UPS to put on the computer so it can sort of buffer the brown outs and power flickers.  Second, sounds like your running a modem?  If so, be aware most electrical damage to computers come through the telephone line.  See the POTS lines are not nearly as protected as the Power lines.  It is very rare to get hit by lightening through the power lines. You may consider going to cable modem also as this seems to provide some buffer (usually their equipment gets hits and minimizes the damage).  At the very least, I would go with an external modem.


----------



## rutherford (Jun 21, 2006)

I picked up an external USB modem at Staples that is supposed to be able to withstand power surges.  This was after my 3rd time replacing my modem due to storm damage.  I even have my modem cable passed through a surge surpressor, and that didn't help.  Bad phone lines, mountain area . . . 

The new modem seems to be as good as its word, although I can't be sure because I switched houses a few months after that.

Good luck with the DVD player.  You've got some good advice above.


----------

